
Eric Schmidt: “Really, Our Biggest Search Competitor Is Amazon” - boynamedsue
http://searchengineland.com/googles-eric-schmidts-berlin-speech-biggest-search-competitor-amazon-205761
======
himanshuy
That's a compliment to Amazon.

~~~
boyaka
And an insult to M$

